# Flame Photometer



## خالد صلاح زيادة (5 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخوة اعضاء الملتقي 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و رحمة تعالي و بركاته
اتواصل معكم في سلسلة اجهزة المعامل وهذه هي المشاركة الخامسة و الاخيرة في هذه السلسلة وهي عن جهاز flme photometer . وطبعا هذه السلسلة عبارة عن جزء بسيط جدا من اجهزة المعامل .اتمني انا يقوم الاخوة الاعضاء باكمال هذه السلسلة بحيث يقوم الاعضلء الذين يملكون اي معلومات عن اجهزة المعامل برفعها علي المنتدي و ذلك للفائدة العامة . وكنت قد اقترحت هذا الامر في بداية هذه السلسلة و لكن يبدوا انه لم يجد القبول اللازم.​وترقبوا المزيد ان شاء الله .​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مارس 2008)

الاخ خالد صلاح زيادة.

تحية طيبة .

لايكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها .

نحن نثري لوجه الله تعالى , وان شاء الله تكون صدقة جارية ينتفع بها الجميع ومن بعدنا من اجيال .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة ونفع بك .

البغدادي


----------



## hisham badawi (6 مارس 2008)

الاخ خالد صلاح زيادة
شكرا على المشاركة الطيبة
يعتير هذا الجهاز من الاجهزه المخيرية الاساسية
خاصة لقياس نسبة الصوديوم واليوتاسيوم والليثيوم في الدم
غير انه استيدل منذ مدة بجهاز يقوم بعمل هذه الفحوصات وهو جهاز Electrolyte Analser والذي يختلف عنه من حيث مبدأ العمل حيث ان هذا الجهاز هو اسهل في الاستخدام والصبانة
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك 
ونطمع في المزيد


----------



## tigersking007 (6 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ خالد نرجو ان تمدنا بكل ما تستطيع لتعم الفائده


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخ شكري و لكن اريد ان اوضح لك ان اثارتي لموضوع مشاركة الاعضاء لتحميل ملفات اجهزة المعامل كان بغرض التحفيز فقط و ليس الغرض منه العتاب او المن و العياذ بالله.


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخ هشام علي هذا التنبيه و لكن ارجوا ان كنت تملك اي معلمومات عن جهاز Electrolyte Analser بتحميله علي الملتقي.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مارس 2008)

خالد صلاح زيادة قال:


> شكرا لك اخ شكري و لكن اريد ان اوضح لك ان اثارتي لموضوع مشاركة الاعضاء لتحميل ملفات اجهزة المعامل كان بغرض التحفيز فقط و ليس الغرض منه العتاب او المن و العياذ بالله.



وشكرا لك على تعاونك وحرصك :76: .

نناشد وندعو جميع الاعضاء لأثراء قسمنا بكل مالديهم من امكانيات حول اجهزة المعامل المختبرية 

الطبية :85: لأنها تشكل المصدر الرئيسي لتشخيص اغلب الأمراض :61: .

تحياتي للجميع والله الموفق .


البغدادي:20: :84:


----------



## القائد العام (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
الاخ خالد زياده اريد معلومات عن جهاز Abg


----------



## ســلطان (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

الاخ خالد صلاح زيادة
شكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## الحيلة2009 (13 أبريل 2009)

تسلم الغالي على هذي المشاركة الأكثر من رائعة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tamimi999 (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

